# Cinema\Nightclub - Surrey - Sept 2014



## brickworx (Oct 5, 2014)

This place is very near and very dear to me and the same can be said for a lot of people who are also very near and very dear to me.....Originally a cinema and then a club, me and my local click have many memories of this establishment throughout both guises and a couple of the most vivid involve:

1) Regularly attending the 'Saturday Club' in the mid to late 70's which basically involved (for those too young to remember) being dropped off at the cinema with scores of other kids, getting tooled up with a huge bag of sweets (it was ammo as well as fodder!) and being left alone to watch cartoons and 'King of the Rocket Men' shorts ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEoBElypEWE ) whilst the Mums went shopping for a few hours...it was f**king ace! We ran riot as you can imagine.

2) Seeing sooo many classic movies there but taking my brother to see 'E.T' sticks out...Big love to you Sparky! 

3) Properly partying when it became a club with the proper (i.m.o) parties being put on by the 'Wok Club' which where really great nights out in an otherwise dodgy venue. In those times, the place was full of huge bags of a different kind of sweet which, whilst perfect for a different kind of running riot, the club was def in on it so there where guns and all sorts going on....in fact, in an earlier report here on DP (http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4023&highlight=bojanglez#.VDGqVmddUuc) that shows live shotgun shells found on the explore. The bouncers where violent psycho loons, I and many others where carted out the 'exit alley' shown in my last pic plenty of times...and all for nothing, honest guv! 

So yeah, good times where had by many here and properly sad to see it go as it was a beautiful building in structure and function in its day...properly mashed but for me personally it was a top explore.... R.I.P old girl.

*History:*
Opened as the Electric Cinema on Boxing Day, 26th December 1911 -a conversion from a skating rink. Refurbished in 1927 with a café. In December 1959 it taken over by Gardner Cinemas and the name became Astor Cinema.

It became Studio Cinema 1 when Star Cinemas took over on 22nd March 1970. Star Cinemas twinned the cinema in May 1971 (Another source dates this as March 1970) and it became Studios 1 & 2 with seating for 560 & 228 seats. Cannon took over Star Cinemas on 29th November 1985 and it was re-named Cannon 1 & 2. They planned modernisation in March 1988 but did not proceed due to cost, and the Cannon 1 & 2 was closed on 31st March 1988. 'Flicks' nightclub took over the building in 1990 and it was also known as 'Bojanglez' nightclub before shutting its doors at some point in the late 90's \ early 00's.... It is now completely demolished.

On with the pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648174493315/show/


Studios 1+2 by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ScreenOneUsedToBeThere by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Nice by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


DJBoothView by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Enlighten by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



WholeView by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Foyer by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



CloakRoom by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Cannister by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



UpstairsBar by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInRedRoom by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



LetsGetOutOfHere by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Great pics indeed! Shame that it is now demo'd but at least you got to see it one last time!


----------



## wombles (Oct 29, 2014)

Bo's took my nightclub virginity in 1997. A place that had flooded toilets, sticky floors, watered down lager and dodgy music! But I guarantee you that I (and the lads) loved the place, and became the cornerstone of our night out (Which included starting in a Mexican bar that was above what is now FCUK).

Great times, and I would not swap it for a second! the 1990s were frankly awesome!

Thankyou for putting in the pics! I walked past the place a few times during demolition, and desperately wanted it to be my first posting on here, but I would not of done it justice as you have!


----------



## brickworx (Oct 29, 2014)

wombles said:


> Bo's took my nightclub virginity in 1997. A place that had flooded toilets, sticky floors, watered down lager and dodgy music! But I guarantee you that I (and the lads) loved the place, and became the cornerstone of our night out (Which included starting in a Mexican bar that was above what is now FCUK).
> 
> Great times, and I would not swap it for a second! the 1990s were frankly awesome!
> 
> Thankyou for putting in the pics! I walked past the place a few times during demolition, and desperately wanted it to be my first posting on here, but I would not of done it justice as you have!



Awww nice one mate, obviously a local lad and yeah, top joint was Bo's....thanks for the compliments and look forward to your 1st post and pics.


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds like a good old spot. The last shot could tell a few stories I bet ! Enjoyed this report thanks


----------



## wombles (Oct 31, 2014)

brickworx, sounds like you are a local lad also! Bo's was central to a night out in Guildford in the 90s for us. I remember the bouncers in their tux's. I.D'ing simply involved giving a DOB that took you to 18 minimum, and knowing the star sign for that DOB. (those lads scared the shi* outta me though!)

Just walked past the site tonight after the quiz at the Gabbott, and stopped to look inside what is left, could not help but reminisce about some amazing nights in there! Time and Tide I guess!

If your free and have the time to message me I would appreciate your insight into photographing dereliction as I am a long time viewer on here, but newbie in regards to documenting dereliction. I could use your advice!


----------



## brickworx (Oct 31, 2014)

wombles said:


> brickworx, sounds like you are a local lad also! Bo's was central to a night out in Guildford in the 90s for us. I remember the bouncers in their tux's. I.D'ing simply involved giving a DOB that took you to 18 minimum, and knowing the star sign for that DOB. (those lads scared the shi* outta me though!)
> 
> Just walked past the site tonight after the quiz at the Gabbott, and stopped to look inside what is left, could not help but reminisce about some amazing nights in there! Time and Tide I guess!
> 
> If your free and have the time to message me I would appreciate your insight into photographing dereliction as I am a long time viewer on here, but newbie in regards to documenting dereliction. I could use your advice!



Sure mate, just PM me and we can go from there.


----------



## Decayfan (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow! I was a projectionist here back in 1976-78.

Thanks Brickworx for getting in there and the good pics. 

I haven't set foot inside this place since the 70's and can still recognise most of it.


----------



## brickworx (Nov 4, 2014)

Decayfan said:


> Wow! I was a projectionist here back in 1976-78.
> 
> Thanks Brickworx for getting in there and the good pics.
> 
> I haven't set foot inside this place since the 70's and can still recognise most of it.



Cheers mate...nice connection


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 16, 2014)

Am sure this would of been a nice looking building at one point, its always a shame when places have to end like this....


----------



## upright_ninja (Mar 12, 2015)

Did this place used to be called 'Flicks' in the early 90's? If so, I remember going a few times... happy days with banging choons and pills a plenty!

I've recently been past whilst delivering to Argos nearby and the place is totally flattened! Sad!

*EDIT* Just read your report properly instead of scan reading and you've answered my question... it was Flicks... Memories!


----------



## brickworx (Mar 12, 2015)

upright_ninja said:


> Did this place used to be called 'Flicks' in the early 90's? If so, I remember going a few times... happy days with banging choons and pills a plenty!
> 
> I've recently been past whilst delivering to Argos nearby and the place is totally flattened! Sad!
> 
> *EDIT* Just read your report properly instead of scan reading and you've answered my question... it was Flicks... Memories!





Yep, that's the place alright....all gone now as you say but the memories live on!


----------



## Sectionate (Mar 13, 2015)

This place, and Cinderella's just up the road were a staple for a few years!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice comprehensive report, and excellent photos. 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------

